# Christopher Rouse



## R3PL4Y

I was surprised there wasn't already a thread for Mr. Rouse, so I made one. I myself am not familiar with his music, but I thought I would make this thread so I can see what experience and opinions others have of him.


----------



## KenOC

Christopher Rouse has written some fine music. His Flute Concerto is very good; the third movement "Elegia" is a standout. It commemorates an event so senseless and tragic that it is difficult even to read about.


----------



## Haydn70

KenOC said:


> Christopher Rouse has written some fine music. His Flute Concerto is very good; *the third movement "Elegia" is a standout*. It commemorates an event so senseless and tragic that it is difficult even to read about.


Indeed that movement is a standout. Rouse is one of my favorite composers from the last 40 years or so. (He passed in 2019.) He composed numerous first-rate works. His music has had a profound impact on my work as a composer.

He was one of the very best composers of his time.


----------



## ArtMusic

I like his flute concerto from 1993. This is an example of where modern new music should be:


----------



## Haydn70

ArtMusic said:


> I like his flute concerto from 1993.* This is an example of where modern new music should be*:


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Portamento

ArtMusic said:


> I like his flute concerto from 1993. This is an example of where modern new music should be:


I like his Flute Concerto too, but to proclaim that this is where contemporary music "should be"? That's just arrogant.

Have you heard the Fifth Symphony? It's also quite good.


----------



## ArtMusic

Portamento said:


> I like his Flute Concerto too, but to proclaim that this is where contemporary music "should be"? That's just arrogant.
> 
> Have you heard the Fifth Symphony? It's also quite good.


Yes, the Fifth Symphony is a masterpiece.


----------



## MrMeatScience

I must admit I haven't been too big a fan of Rouse's music, but I was bowled over by the Sixth Symphony when that premiered not too long ago. It should be mentioned in the same breath as the other great American symphonies. I hope it gets a proper recording and release at some point; I think it's only available on YouTube in a broadcast recording from the premiere at the moment.


----------

